# horseradish (prepared & creamed)



## ptseibert (Nov 19, 2001)

Can anyone help with a recipe for making prepared horseradish or creamed horseradish beyond grating it and adding vinegar, salt & sugar. I would like to have a finsihed product that tastes like the commercial brands.:chef:


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

horseradish is a wonderful thing,why would you want to do that to it?If you make homemade mayo you may get the desired result or an aioli. but it is the texture and the flavor that make it what it is.being jewish we would just get plain hot horseradish and place it atop the food. good luck


----------

